# SERR DMI Message??



## fmk78

does anybody know what this is?  my default setting is ON, and i'm trying to increase the performance of my pc anyway i can.  would this help by turning it off?  thanks..


----------



## Johnnyboy0056

default settings of what?


----------



## fmk78

oh sorry.  in my bios, it says the default setting for the SERR DMI message is ON, but it doesn't say what it is for.



			
				Johnnyboy0056 said:
			
		

> default settings of what?


----------



## Johnnyboy0056

DMI

(Desktop Management Interface). DMI-enabled PCs can be monitored from a central management console in the network.

some vid cards require it to be set to "off" in order to work correctly, but it will not improve ur comp to turn it off.


----------



## fmk78

what do you mean by "monitoring"?  like recording error messages and improper shutdowns, stuff like that?  i'd imagine their control is somewhat limited, right?  just curious..



			
				Johnnyboy0056 said:
			
		

> DMI
> 
> (Desktop Management Interface). DMI-enabled PCs can be monitored from a central management console in the network.
> 
> some vid cards require it to be set to "off" in order to work correctly, but it will not improve ur comp to turn it off.


----------



## Johnnyboy0056

different levels of monitoring, such as a central computer can (if hooke dup correctly of course) view ur monitor at the same time u are on their screen. some can be controlled by the central comp mouse and keyboard, but the DMI is purely for the visual of the monitor. so its not so much control, but view. and ur not wired for this anyway im pretty sure.


----------



## fmk78

so i can just shut it off then, right?



			
				Johnnyboy0056 said:
			
		

> different levels of monitoring, such as a central computer can (if hooke dup correctly of course) view ur monitor at the same time u are on their screen. some can be controlled by the central comp mouse and keyboard, but the DMI is purely for the visual of the monitor. so its not so much control, but view. and ur not wired for this anyway im pretty sure.


----------



## Johnnyboy0056

yes, u can shut it off, but there is no performance boost from doing so.


----------

